# Farmersville Exhibition 2016



## TractorCurt (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC4g1OrEMRc[/ame]


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Curt for the outstanding photo presentations.


----------

